# Let's play a little some game



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Guys tell your opinion about which European youngster reminds you the best of:

a)Tony Kukoc

b)Vlade Divac

c)Drazen Petrovic

d)Zarko Paspalje

c)"Bane" Preljevic

d)Nikos Galis

e)Dino Radja

f)Serguei Bazarevic

g)Sasha Danilovic

h)Fanis Christodoulou

and anybody among the Big stars of the Past(even if some of them keep playing at Top Level.Also the some about old stars and youngsters from all the continents of the planet and NBA as well!!!So start posting!!!!


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry about some orthographic mistakes and bad spelling...


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I dunno but it's hard comparing young players with older ones since every players has his one playing style and I haven't seen all the youngsters..


Ellinas eisai alister????


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Nai file apo kalamata eimai k spoudazw twra braford.Aa k Paoki.Esy ti leei?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Nai file apo kalamata eimai k spoudazw twra braford.Aa k Paoki.Esy ti leei?


Hey guys, It's ok to talk in other language, but everyone on the boards have to understand what are you saying, so just put the translation, ok?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*Just one thing...*



> f)Serguei Bazarevic


I know it is a bit off topic, but...

...MAN, that guy was awesome, just phenomenal!

:banana: :banana: :yes: :banana: :banana:


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry for the Greek JGKoblenz.Bazarevich is one of my favorite players and it's a pity I haven't noticed any youngster PG with similar game style and that's why I'm asking for any clue here.I agree that it's good to have players with personal and original style but I'd like to see players with similar style to Drazen
,Kukoc or Bazarevic...


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Check your PM Alister!!


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

a)Tony Kukoc

For me it's Boris DIAW , cos he can play so many positions in the game. More athletic , but with lesser "killer insctinct " than Toni...less range too but polyvalence.

Maybe Planinic

b)Vlade Divac



c)Drazen Petrovic

No one

d)Zarko Paspalje

c)"Bane" Preljevic

Try Cyril Julian (Pau Orthez) same phisyc, less science

d)Nikos Galis

e)Dino Radja

The Greek forward Katiouzis of AEK

f)Serguei Bazarevic

g)Sasha Danilovic

Ginobilli

h)Fanis Christodoulou


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

I shall give you my list too:

a)Tony Kukoc

Maybe Viktor Khryappa if he developes his shot.He is the only 3-4 I've seen to make tribble doubles.And in the last game in Russian Superleague he had 4/4 3pointers.Yeah and Planinic,I agree.

b)Vlade Divac

Lazaros Papadopoulos(and noway Krstic) cause he has decent technique,the size Divac has now,even a bit shorter but he is stronger than Divac and can dribble and pass.He also has great inside moves and a hook shot similar to Divac.

c)Drazen Petrovic

Becirovic if had a better outside shot and Navarro.I mean only style,nobody has the personality and attitude of Drazen nowadays.

d)Zarko Paspalje

Maybe Cabarkapa

c)"Bane" Preljevic

The PAOK fans say that our new guard Milisavljevic looks like him.
I've seen him a few times and I can't agree.So I would vote Macijaukas or Marko Popovic

d)Nikos Galis

Ginobilli a bit and Navarro

e)Dino Radja

Nikola Vujisic

f)Serguei Bazarevic

Mostly Tony Parker.Don't even think that Parker now is better than Bazarevic was in his youth.They have a similar style,both flashy,great ballhandlers,Bazarevic was a better passer and Parker better defender.Kristaps Valters as 2nd option.

g)Sasha Danilovic

h)Fanis Christodoulou

and I would add also:

i)Marcuilionis

Diamantopoulos has really similar skills but no that good attitude.

Starbonis,I still can't figure what similarities has Preljevic and Julian????Maybe that they are both bballers but for Julian I'm not that sure(ok joking,Julian isn't Weis but just explain me!)


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

My bad I had Savic in my mind instead of Preljevic. 

Divac for Papadopoulos ???. I like both of them, but Lazaros is kinda robotic even if he gets the job done in the paint.


For radja i'd put Kambalas , same rough physical game, same mental strenght, even if Dino had a better technical game.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

)Tony Kukoc

b)Vlade Divac

c)Drazen Petrovic

d)Zarko Paspalje

c)"Bane" Preljevic

d)Nikos Galis

e)Dino Radja

f)Serguei Bazarevic

g)Sasha Danilovic

h)Fanis Christodoulou

First of all, kalispera-kalimera ( translation good afternoon - goodmorning )

Second of all, there will be no other Drazen Petrovic or Fanis Christodoulou. That's the end of the story. Those phenomena for the European basketball won't be repeated.

Third of all, Kukoc compared with the so famous lilly-type Boris Diaw of the nice body and the I-GOT-NO-GUTS gamestyle?
Com' on.
Tapoutos is a clone of him, but he lacks the 3pts shooting.

I like what I saw of Cabarkapa against Panathinaikos. Pretty close to a gamestyle so attractive (it was like he was born to play in the 90's. Very mature). He is not a Radja or a Paspalje, but he reminded me of Volkov's maturity.

Banislav Preljevic! What about the Zadar guy Marko Popovic ?
He 's got game. Bojan Bakic... the good old Yugo's school... born a killer.

Papadopoulos may have the techinique or the body-type of Divac, but he misses the level of game. He needs an injection of stability in his game...
I believe in Kristic (or Sekulic though he is a PF)

Imagine 15pounds on Diamantopoulos body. Rap him for the NBA land

Vassiliadis is very very improved this year. He has the star-thing. He is scoring with great consistency this year, especially in the European games. Paokia you found a pearl!


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Vassiliadis is a TOP talent and I feel very lucky as a PAOK fan.He is yet a bit unconsistent in the big matchest hough.
Another guy similar to Kukoc,although I've never seen him playing but regarding to the reports I've read,should be Ognjen Ascrabic of Zeleznik,who's been drafted by the Mavs 2 years ago.He is 2,07,very athletic but also with great knowledge of the game and court vision.Only sth confuses me about him.All the scouters say that his one of the best shooters in Europe and with big range but he has a career of less than 30% in 3P and less than 1 3P made per game!Netrino,as you watched the game between PAO and Buducnost,what do you think about Koljevic and Vranes?


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Now I got one for you guys what player does Darko Milicic remind you of?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AleksandarN</b>!
> Now I got one for you guys what player does Darko Milicic remind you of?


Dirk Nowitzki, just bigger.

What player does Johan Petro remind you of?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Indeed Vasiliadis is a very good prospect. 
Here is what eurobasket.com had to say about him (you might have seen it b4 but here it goes):

"Constantinos Vassiliadis (Greece) - Greece had an extremely strong backcourt in Vassiliadis and Perperoglou and in the big games it was Vassiliadis who really led the team. The 1.99m guard had 32 points in the quarter-final against Poland and 22 in the semi-final against Slovenia. Throughout the competition he proved to be almost unstoppable going to the basket where he showed a superb touch in finishing in traffic. He finished the tournament as the top scorer on the Greek team at 20.9 ppg whilst also adding 6.5 rpg, 3 apg, and 1.6 spg.

About shooting guards, we should underline Costas Vasiliadis that showed his huge winner character leading Greek team in all the games. He joins his great skills with a leader and winning spirit that will make him a star"

By the way has anybody seen Roko Leno Ukic play ??? I heard some really good things about this kid, and he has been putting up some really impressive numbers for a player his age...


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know about Vranes... I didn't like what I saw. He seemed to be very scared of the game, Papadopoulos and the Middleton found it easy to score against him. Of course he has the height (7'5-7'6) which can bring him in the first round of 2004 draft but... does really NBA needs another Radojevic-like player? Ok, the kid may improve his game, they might try to compare him with Ming or Ilgauskas to raise his "stock" value, but... honestly, I just waited something more to see from him. He is almost 20...
They say he is a good shot blocker, which most probably is true but, being at 7'5 it's his duty to block 2 shots...


As far as it concerns Koljevic I have to say that watching the kid, I saw him playing well. But he lacks 2 things : His shoot selection seemed to be mediocre and he lost control of the pace of the game. He was good against Lakovic but while Kalaitzis (he had an extremely good 3/4 court pressing on the kid) was in the game he had problems.
He has game, that's for sure. But I don't know if he will finally climb up to the mountain top or just be another good Yugoslavian pg.


Vassiliadis has guts, he is only 19y.o. and he is a great scorer suspect.

Milicic is a Schortsianitis case. Both are born in 1985, both have the opportunity to play big minutes in their teams against professionals. And that's good...


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Good job [email protected][email protected]~ and suspect!!!AlexandarN,are you Serbian?If yes,could you make some quite analytical reports about Ascrabic,Milicic,Koljevic,Sekulic,Bakic,Perovic and Cabarkapa?


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Good job [email protected][email protected]~ and suspect!!!AlexandarN,are you Serbian?If yes,could you make some quite analytical reports about Ascrabic,Milicic,Koljevic,Sekulic,Bakic,Perovic and Cabarkapa?


Ascrabic- if it is Askrabic your talking about he game is similar to Andre kirilenko but with better shooting and not as good on the defense end. He was close to signing with the Mavs but decided to wait untill next when his contract is up. He plays for FMP Zeleznik which is tops in the Yugo league and second in thier group in the ULEB cup.

Milicic- what can say that has been said already but I will try He has the potential then any Yugoslaivan I has ever seen before him. He just turned 17 a week ago abd he already averaged over 8 ppg and 5 rpg 4 ast 2 blk pergame as a 16 YEARS OLD last year. THat was against some of the top Europeans team in the Korac cup. 

His comparisons to Dirk and Paul are wrong even thought he had better stats then Paul in Europe while beeing 16 compared to Paul at 18. If were to compare him to any player or players in NBA he would be like KG (athletic wise) and Vlade (SKILL WISE) 
although will better handles then both of them. He is what I call once in a generation player for Jugoslavia. THat in itself is pretty good considering the talent in Yugoslavia to begin with.

Koljevic- a very good talent but it is still hard to tell if he can be a point guard in the NBA because he still young and with point guards whether in Europe or the states it take time for them to develope. I say if he matures as a player he has a good to see time in the NBA but not another couple years or more.

Sekulic- hard to figure out has this outstanding talent but since the move to Partizan has not much playing time and when he has been inconsistant. I say if he were to enter in this years draft he would be at most at mid level first round pick. I think if waits untill next year gets more experience in europewith more playing time he would be in the lottery in 2004 were I think were his talent belongs.

Perovic- has talent but is very very raw on especially to offensive side of the game. He has all the atheletic tools to play center in NBA but must develope post moves if hee does that he would become a great NBA center not just a good one if he did not develope an offensive moves.

Cabarkapa- I would see him as KVH type of player but with better post defense and offense.

Bakic- that I do not know much about him. from what I see him as a good shooter with okay defense a bit under sized for the 2 guard position.


----------

